# Need info/help lift for Polaris Ranger 2010 800efi



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My father busted a front drive axle this week on my Ranger. While fixing it would like to do a small lift that does not take changing to many things. Any info on name brands of lifts to look at would be of great help. Will need to replace tires also, so name brand and size of tires would be helpful also. 

I am completely dumb when it comes to this so any help of where to start is appreciated


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I went with a Marshall motoart 2.5" lift and highlighter radial outlaw tires on my crew. It sets it up good enough for running around the lease and the tires have held up against the thorns and have not given me a flat tire surprise yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

PerformanceATV .. Look em up .. I would give them a call .. They do custom 10" to just brackets for 2-3" 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

For that small of a lift, just go with a super Atv 2 inch bracket lift front and rear. Also Highlifter makes a bracket lift as well. You can run up to 27 inch tires with no rub. As mentioned above Outlaw radials are a good all around tire. Run a wide in the rear and skinny tire up front. 

Once you start getting crazy like I do on Sidexsides. Then places like Performance Atv, S3, etc are places you look at.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.superatv.com/RANGER-XP-2...TlEfDHTn1yGPM98wj_0MBd21BpwY9BoNbsaAmeb8P8HAQ


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Also for added clearance if you travel over a lot or ruts and rocks. Front and rear arched A arms help quite a bit with extra clearance.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Also lol. I don't think radial Outlaws come in a 12inch rim. See what rim size you have. I believe they only come in 14in rim size. If that's the case and you don't want to change rims also. Then look at ITP mud lite tires. Those are a good all around tire also


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wouldn't hurt to check all your bushings, ball joints and bearing play when you get it jacked up. If you would like me to explain how you check all that, give me a call.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

thanks guys, going to check them all out and get something bought this week. Dropped the Ranger at a good friends of mine that has his own speed shop today. He doe a lot of custom work on SxS. So will get the Meat Wagon back up and going. 

My rims are DWT, a hole was punched thru the front rim with the drive shaft. So going to have to replace at least one rim. Will try to keep the same rims, but going to larger tires.


----------

